# Are these snake mites?



## Maybe_Crazy (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi i am new to owning a python, and tonight i went to lift him out of his enclosure, moving the aspen substrate around a bit... and i noticed these tiny bugs running underneath it... they looked like white/cream brownish color.. there was quite a few!!!!
i cant see any on the python.. but i have moved him to a new tub for now as i dont have any mite spray yet and its to late to get...
are these snake mites or wood mites?

I cant seem to put my photos on here they to large..

but here i upload to imgur.com

https://imgur.com/a/uB0JLnj


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 26, 2019)

Mites are normally blackish from them taking in blood from your animals, 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 26, 2019)

Not mites, mites are black.

I’d chuck the substrate and give enclosure a good clean though


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 26, 2019)

They don't look like snake mites but as said it'd be worth giving it a spray while removing the animal and water bowl. Generally those bugs mean there is something for them to feed on, whether it is the substrate, poo or mold I wouldn't know but keep an eye out for anything like that in the tank. They shouldn't harm your snake however.


----------



## BrettJ (Mar 26, 2019)

It is not mites, however they look like white ant it would be feeding on the substrate. Is there any fine or mulched wood chip? Like sawdust. If so they may be termites. 
Looking at the photo there are similarities. 
Bin the substrate and clean them out. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWLKR (Apr 23, 2019)

Change your substrate dude... problem solved.


----------



## Sharon Fusco (Nov 30, 2019)

Good to hear this.
[doublepost=1575113320,1561811127][/doublepost]Yes, It might be snake mites, I hope you have started taking actions of keeping your snakes in the safe zone, where no more mites or any other pests can disturb them. The natural chemistry reptile spray would definitely going to work and will show quick results. After reading this post I Suddenly got to remember about the incident happened at my Friends house. He was also fond of keeping snakes at home, But the snakes were not able to live peacefully because the house was infested with rats, and was hurting snakes. Then one of her neighbors suggested contacting the professional rodent control NJ for More Help. Likewise you can also call some pest control agent for help.


----------

